# Liquid Egg Whites



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I have been looking into weather I should start having these instead of whole eggs...

What are your thoughts? has any one used or currently using liquid egg whites?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

Only any good if your watching your fat intake very closely IMO.

I was going to get some to add to whole eggs at breakfast to up the protein while keeping fat the same but they worked out Very expensive.

I just have a small shake with my eggs instead.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

They seem to be more of a convenience now I think about it, they are quite expensive in regards to normal whole eggs


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

Theres nothing wrong with whole eggs really


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

wouldn't be without them, 6full eggs, 11 whites everyday,dead easy dead fast dead good................


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

adlewar said:


> wouldn't be without them, 6full eggs, 11 whites everyday,dead easy dead fast dead good................


Do you eat them raw or cooked?

I eat 5 whole a day cooked dont think i could do as many as you do


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

eat 6 boiled eggs, drink the whites straight out the bottle............


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Processed liquid egg white such as is available from My Protein is an excellent, convenient way to add quality aminos to your diet without adding excess fat with it.

For a start the avidin is deactivated and the stuff keeps for ages! It comes in a pump dispenser too so it is so easy to add to a shake or quickly whip up some scrambled egg.

Buy it for the convenience, you wont regret it but dont cut whole eggs out of your diet completely, they are very healthy!

SD


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/mp-max/foods/liquid-egg-whites/

Cant believe there is a £7 difference between freerange eggs and barn eggs


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

have 9 egg whites with some flavoured whey every morning with brekkie, down the hatch..lovely


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

Where does everyone buy there eggs from? 10 eggs a day would be quite expensive surely?


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

not sure in UK, but here they sell them bottled and pasteurised, about one euro for bottle of 9 egg whites.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

value eggs from tesco work out cheaper per egg white, once you add up delivery etc of liquid egg whites,

13p for liquid white

10p per value white.

maybe im being anal but it all adds up.


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

Cheers guys, I will look into these then as for 3p extra the convenience is worth it IMO.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

just buy from a farm etc. i get 30 large eggs for 3 quid. miles cheaper than buying liquid egg whites


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i can get 44 egg whites for £2.79:tongue:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

adlewar said:


> i can get 44 egg whites for £2.79:tongue:


Where from???


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

adlewar said:


> i can get 44 egg whites for £2.79:tongue:


Share your secrets !! :laugh:


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

adlewar said:


> i can get 44 egg whites for £2.79:tongue:


where from mate? sharing is caring and all that :thumb:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> Where from???





Graham Mc said:


> Share your secrets !! :laugh:


sorry guys got you excited for nowt..............

just checked and its 33 egg whites for £2.75.....

sorry boys:whistling:

:beer:


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

adlewar said:


> sorry guys got you excited for nowt..............
> 
> just checked and its 33 egg whites for £2.75.....
> 
> ...


That's still not that bad for the convenience

Its £2.99 for a tray of random sized eggs in Asda, quite annoying when you get a tray of tiny ones :cursing:


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

Just had a chat with the mother where she gets her eggs, gets them from a local farm obviously depending on how many you buy but the old dutch is getting 75p/30 eggs but she just bangs the farmer £1, buys 150 at a time


----------

